# OEM Parts



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I am a little particular when buying parts for the tractors and vehicles. I tend to look for parts with the OEM label as they generally are better quality and will bolt right in without modification. Lately though, I have been getting more replacement parts that don't fit or require some type of modification to get installed and operating, especially electrical replacements. If a replacement part requires a modification to install or make work, it cannot be an OEM part, right? Has anyone else run into this? It seems that this.is on an increase. It's getting to be a problem when you go to a Dealer for a replacement part and pay more.for it, and come home with one that doesn't fit and has "Made in China" stamped on it. Has anyone else run into this?


----------

